# 5 Gallon assassin snail tank



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Could I have 10 assassin snails in a 5 gallon? Or would I have to get a 10 gallon to have 10 assassin snails?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there enough for them to eat in there?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am planning to let them stuff themselves on the mts in my 29 gallon and I will be breeding mts in a 10 gallon.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Then why not just add them to the 29g?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am gonna add them to my 29 gallon first. After they have taken care of the snails I would like to keep them, thus the 5 gallon. Or maybe a 10 gallon.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Big b, won't they all just kill each other? I was thinking assassins at one time, but they breed like normal pond snails. I would rather get hard to breed snails. Like the nerites. That way when you put 3 snails in the tank, it does not become 300 in one month. plus, they are pretty. All that stripe stuff.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Actually they wont kill each other. They actually breed very slowly. When they do breed I can sell them to my lfs for 3 bucks a pop, or somewhere around there.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I added my first assassins to a 25g tank several years ago to take care of pond snails, which they did very effectively. I think I started with 3 or 4. I've just left them in the 25g over the years, which now has no other snails except one nerite. They continue to breed, eating left over fish food or maybe some algae. On occasion, I'll see a mini explosion of maybe 20 or so babies assassins finally surface from the substrate. Then almost no breeding for a while, or small amounts. I move them from tank to tank (I have 7 tanks) whenever I have a problem, like when I add new plants carrying pest snails.

I don't think you'd need to set up a separate tank just for assassins. They can continue to breed right in your 29g. But if you want a dedicated tank, you could certainly put 10 in a 5g. But they do have to be fed. I think it would be easier just to leave them in the 29g and they will not need special feeding. 

They in no way breed like pond snails; assassins are a much slower breeder. And nerites need a separate brackish tank for the babies to develop.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well said, I think they look so good that they deserve their own tank.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Well thanks for the good facts! I did not consider assassins, and now I will consider them!


----------

